# Abandoned cringy fursonas



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

Heyo
I just remembered the cringy fursonas I drew when I was 15.
At that time my art knowledge was at the point of an pea.


You can rate them if you want 
Feel free to post yours here too

This ugly beotch was called lumina, she was the embodiment of my lack of my colour theory. She was an lightwolve or something and a magical girl.




 


This was in fact my very first fursona and first digital drawing I made in ms paint i think.

His name was luminous and he was supposed to be an kitsune mage or lightwolve...idunno.




 

Hope your pupils are okay guys.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 14, 2019)

_My eyes are bleeding
_
Hey man we all went through that phase when we first got into the fandom. Believe me when I tell you this is tame compared to some of the really outlandish ones that crop up. But it did give me a good laugh.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 14, 2019)

You know those horror movies, where they use what looks like a child's drawings to give you a hint of what the evil monster looks like without blowing the gaff and actually showing it to you in the flesh? Remember how creepy those were? Yeah. These are not like that. 

Fair play to you for general self-awareness though. Sometimes it's good to see where you came from so you can appreciate how much you've improved.

...

...you HAVE improved, right?


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

Faustus said:


> You know those horror movies, where they use what looks like a child's drawings to give you a hint of what the evil monster looks like without blowing the gaff and actually showing it to you in the flesh? Remember how creepy those were? Yeah. These are not like that.
> 
> Fair play to you for general self-awareness though. Sometimes it's good to see where you came from so you can appreciate how much you've improved.
> 
> ...



Yee I improved alot, practiced stuff.

Like that is the latest drawing of my cat fursona I did some days ago.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 14, 2019)

Getting there, keep it up!


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

More abominations I created as a 15 year old

When I like did an furry bootleg version of lapis lazuli from  steven universe.
Dem legs tho
STICC





That one....I dunno,hair and head pieces were taken from an character from the magical girl anime franchise called pretty cure from the season fresh precure.
I have no idea what I thought when I drew her.
For some reason, she makes me aggressive.
Tho makes me happy to see how much I improved looking back at this short ass bih.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 14, 2019)

That first one is uhhhhhh UHHHHHH a thing. But actually that second one is actually pretty interesting. You could actually do some cool stuff with that one. Gives me a Madoka Magica vibe for some reason.


----------



## Foxex (Aug 14, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> More abominations I created as a 15 year old
> 
> When I like did an furry bootleg version of lapis lazuli from  steven universe.
> Dem legs tho
> ...



i like that 2nd one, mind if i do something with it art wise sometime down the line?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2019)

What if it's like Chalkzone and all your old drawings lived on in another world?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 14, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> What if it's like Chalkzone and all your old drawings lived on in another world?


I'd hope to never cross over to that other world to see my own drawings.


----------



## Simo (Aug 14, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> What if it's like Chalkzone and all your old drawings lived on in another world?



I'd raise $5, for you to show us your earliest and most clingy fursona : P


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'd raise $5, for you to show us your earliest and most clingy fursona : P


It was an otter! Alas I no longer have a picture.


----------



## Simo (Aug 14, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It was an otter! Alas I no longer have a picture.



*tries to imagine the hips on this fella*


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 14, 2019)

Simo said:


> *tries to imagine the hips on this fella*


You know me too well.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

Foxex said:


> i like that 2nd one, mind if i do something with it art wise sometime down the line?


Sure sure


----------



## Foxex (Aug 14, 2019)

thanks


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 14, 2019)

I had a psychopathic Fursona in 2006-2010 named Fluffykins.


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 15, 2019)

shivers and dies


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 18, 2019)

I've had soo many past sonas but this ugly motherfucker was the cringiest one lmao
I stopped using them in late 2013 but I drew this in 2016 for the fun of it
I couldn't find anything other drawings but I deleted all of because I was embarrased


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 18, 2019)

Small rant. Can we PLEASE stop using the word "cringy"?


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't think I ever had any "cringy" fursonas, I had bad OCs with a lack of color theory but I didn't have a fursona until I was already at least somewhat aware of how colors work by the time I joined the fandom. Also, both fursonas I've had weren't designed by me, because I'm still not very great at coming up with interesting designs.

But this OC I made in 2015? It can burn in hell. :3


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Small rant. Can we PLEASE stop using the word "cringy"?



Sorry I could find another instead of cringy tho I could have used the word abomination in the title.


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Sep 26, 2019)

My eyessssssss! 
Luckily, Wild is my first Fursona. I kinda wish I had joined the fandom in my terrible child years so I could have some ugly fursonas to put here and laugh at.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 26, 2019)

“Spikes the Fox”


 
Need I say more.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

Had a Fursona when I first joined the Fandom. His Name was '_Dagex_'. Don't even ask where that Name came from. I don't know where it came from.

I only got the Name and the Species(*Which was a Fox*) and that was it. Then later went onto create another Fursona called '_Arvid_'. That one was a lot better but there were some things that could've been improved or could have been different.

I currently don't have a Fursona as of returning to the Fandom but I plant to work on a new one soon.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> “Spikes the Fox”
> View attachment 71869
> Need I say more.


*OH GOD!!!
*
What was the Name of that Game/Tool......_*THINK MR. STUFF, THINK!!! *_I remember using that once. Can't remember what I made but I do remember it.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 27, 2019)

Stuff said:


> *OH GOD!!!
> *
> What was the Name of that Game/Tool......_*THINK MR. STUFF, THINK!!! *_I remember using that once. Can't remember what I made but I do remember it.


I remember it being a Sonic character creator on Newgrounds. I believe it's this one - www.newgrounds.com: Sonic Character Designer
But I could be wrong as Flash isn't working for me to see it xP


----------



## Deathless (Sep 27, 2019)

The "Meg" of my fursonas: Aquarius
I have this piece of trash from I'd say mid 2017 that I no longer love. I was clearly trying to make a more "original" looking fursona and I came up with this... thing... and I've abandoned her. Even though I hate her, I kinda don't want to give her away because she's my garbage can. Maybe I might redesign her so I can proudly call her my own!


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Sep 28, 2019)

LeFay said:


> _My eyes are bleeding
> _
> Hey man we all went through that phase when we first got into the fandom. Believe me when I tell you this is tame compared to some of the really outlandish ones that crop up. But it did give me a good laugh.


My first fursona was literally a female anthro SCP-682, and this was last year. I actually made it as a joke, and that's the only thing keeping it from being cringy now. But one day I might commission someone to actually make her look amazing.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I remember it being a Sonic character creator on Newgrounds. I believe it's this one - www.newgrounds.com: Sonic Character Designer
> But I could be wrong as Flash isn't working for me to see it xP


It better be it.

Unfortunately for me, I'm also experiencing the same Issue with Flash. NewGrounds is saying to install a Plugin that can be used to enable Flash-Content but it's a _.msi_ File and I''m on Linux so.....I guess the bits of History and our childhood will be lost.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Small rant. Can we PLEASE stop using the word "cringy"?



I do not understand. What is wrong or politically incorrect about the word "cringy"?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 28, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I do not understand. What is wrong or politically incorrect about the word "cringy"?


There's nothing wrong or politically incorrect about it. I just think the phrase is irritating. And it's usually used by snarky assholes.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I do not understand. What is wrong or politically incorrect about the word "cringy"?


Also, the correct term would actually be “cringeworthy”, for those grammar enthusiasts.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 28, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It was an otter! Alas I no longer have a picture.



An otter? See, I have trouble getting my head around the idea of someone waking up one morning and deciding to no longer be an otter!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

My fursona right now is the first one I ever really finished.I made a cat fursona once called Moxie,but I scrapped her because she looked too generic .I started making another one later; A frog+fox hybrid called Dave.I never finished him either,but I still draw him sometimes.


----------



## justenoughlight (Jun 18, 2022)

DD2-ED845-9-CA3-4485-8684-6755-B4-A3-F3-EF
					

Image DD2-ED845-9-CA3-4485-8684-6755-B4-A3-F3-EF in Skyethesylph's images album




					ibb.co
				



This.
This was in sixth grade.
Still haven’t gotten any better


----------

